# High Pitched Noise Coming from Power Supply - Suggestions?



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

Hello folks.

I have a high pitched noise coming from my power supply. It happened recently, and it's been lightning around here to boot. It's on a surge protector, but obviously we know that doesn't mean it can't still be hit. 

Anyways, I can hear it fine but my dad can't. Before the tumor jokes start, my little sister can hear it as well, so evidently we both have tumors. I ended up unplugging everything from the power supply, including the motherboard, and turned the power supply on and off, and the noise only started when the power supply was turned on.

It still works, but it annoys the heck out of me. Obviously I want to replace it but I'm not sure if I can get an RMA. Is there any risk running it like this?


----------



## Slipaway172 (Apr 9, 2005)

sounds like a cap. They store ALOT of enegry, enough to easily kill you. i usually reccomend to buy a new powersupply. If it is still in the warranty , then yes you can rma it. Just say that the cap's are making noises. kinda dangerous


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, it's most likely the transformer in the switching P/S. In any case, fixing it will be more expensive than replacing the P/S.

I can't imagine how a cap can make noise, and I've sure never seen it happen. The only noise I've seen caps make is POP when they explode, or perhaps a _sizzle_.


----------



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> Actually, it's most likely the transformer in the switching P/S. In any case, fixing it will be more expensive than replacing the P/S.
> 
> I can't imagine how a cap can make noise, and I've sure never seen it happen. The only noise I've seen caps make is POP when they explode, or perhaps a _sizzle_.


Oh yeah, I wan't planning on fixing it unless it meant putting silicone on the coils (or something, my dad used to fix electronics). It's under warranty so I'm going to get it RMA'd


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A no brainer if it's still under warranty.  I used to use RTV on coils that would sing, but it wasn't 100% successful, it only worked about 75% of the time.


----------



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

From the trouble ticket I sent:



> You might have a bad cap we could RMA the product.


Yup  Thanks for the responses.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The bad cap will cause the transformer to sing. Trust me, the cap makes no noise.


----------



## Emtronics (Jan 20, 2000)

A hiss will come from a diode and when that happens, kiss it goodbye. I too have never heard a capacitor hiss, but seen them pop.


----------



## Rumpo-Stiltskin (May 9, 2006)

I think the myth arises from people going on about the "capacitors in camera flashguns whining."
As John alludes, it's oscillator circuits that create the noise.

All academic though......
You still have a dodgey PSU.


----------



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

Just wanted everyone to know there was a happy ending. I got my new, spiffy PSU in the mail today. They didn't even send me a refurb, it's brand spanking new. Machine is super quiet and I'm a happy camper. Yay for antec.


----------

